

Art.sy moves to Artsy.net due to "issue with DNS servers in Syria" - danso
https://www.dropbox.com/s/eb2px1az38q4tsa/Press%20Release%20January%204%202013.pdf

======
danso
Note: This PDF hosted on Dropbox is how the official press release was posted
and linked to from Art.sy.

